#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Προπτυχιακά & Μεταπτυχιακά >  > > >  >  >  Τριτοβάθμια εκπαίδευση στην Ελλάδα

## Pappos

Αφορμή για το παρόν thread είναι η απαράδεκτη εφαρμογή της κατάργησης του 10. Απορώ και θέτω ερωτήματα εάν υπάρχουν υγιείς νοήμων σκεπτόμενοι στο Υπουργείο Παιδείας.

Εάν κύριοι καταργήσατε την βάση του 10 πολύ απλά καταργήσατε και την βάση του 5 στις σχολές.

Δεν επιτρέπεται κάτι τέτοιο και η απόφαση του Υπουργείου θέλω να πιστεύω πως πάρθηκε επιπόλαια και βιαστικά κάτω από πιέσεις των τοπικών αρχόντων για πρόσθετα έσοδα από τις εκεί παρουσίες των φοιτητών και των σχολών.

Οι εκεί σχολές πέρα από την κοροϊδία για τους φοιτητές/σπουδαστές είναι και περιττά έξοδα, χρήματα τα οποία θα μπορούσαν να δωθούν σε σχολές για έρευνα.

Αντί να υπάρχει συγχώνευση τμημάτων και σχολών ανοίγουν καινούργια για να κλείσουν ή να μείνουν κενές θέσεις. Αντί δηλαδή να υπάρξει ποιότητα υποβαθμίζεται ακόμα περισσότερο η τριτοβάθμια παιδεία με τις ευλογίες του Υπουργείου και του κάθε υπουργού που αναλαμβάνει και κάνει πειράματα στους νέους. 

Τέτοια ηλίθια πολιτική δεν έχω συναντήσει σε κανένα άλλο κράτος εκτός από την Ελλάδα.

Τις θέσεις μου για την παιδεία μπορείτε να τις δείτε στο thread
Τριτοβάθμια εκπαίδευση - Προτάσεις αλλαγών

----------


## JTB

Σαφώς και δεν είναι πρόοδος η κατάργηση της βάσης... Αλλά νομίζω ότι είναι μόνο ένα μικρό πταίσμα στο σύνολο των ζητημάτων...
Το μεγάλο θέμα που αναφέρεις είναι το τυχαίο ανοιγο-κλείσιμο σχολών και τμημάτων με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται στη παιδεία, στους απόφοιτους, στις τοπικές κοινωνίες κλπ....
Δυστυχώς αυτό το καημένο υπουργείο έχει δεχτεί επί σειρά ετών ανίκανους και αναποτελεσματικούς διευθυντές και υπουργούς ενώ θα έπρεπε να είναι το διαμάντι της κάθε κυβέρνησης...

----------


## Xάρης

Νομίζω ότι υποβαθμίζει την ανώτατη εκπαίδευση της χώρας.
Δηλαδή αυτός που πέρασε σε μια σχολή με μέσο όρο 1,5 με άριστα το 20, και εφόσον πάρει τελικά το πτυχίο του, θα κατέχει δίπλωμα *ανώτατης* εκπαίδευσης;

Περιφερειακή ανάπτυξη με στρατόπεδα και σχολές ανώτατης εκπαίδευσης σε κάθε μικρή αλλά και μεγαλύτερη πόλη της Ελλάδας δε γίνεται.
Να είχαμε και οικονομική άνεση να ξοδεύαμε έτσι τα χρήματα εδώ και εκεί.

----------

